# weiand street warrior



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Speed Inc - Pure Power

Has anyone tried this intake? I havnt heard anything about it from people but I did see the test they did on it and got like 15hp and 30ish ftlbs of torque on the ls2. I would like to hear from some actual people who have installed this intake. This intake is about $300 cheaper than the fast. Im just trying to gain a few hp here and there without getting into anything too serious right now and this looks like it could be a good upgrade.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

RJ_05GTO said:


> Speed Inc - Pure Power
> 
> Has anyone tried this intake? I havnt heard anything about it from people but I did see the test they did on it and got like 15hp and 30ish ftlbs of torque on the ls2. I would like to hear from some actual people who have installed this intake. This intake is about $300 cheaper than the fast. Im just trying to gain a few hp here and there without getting into anything too serious right now and this looks like it could be a good upgrade.




NO ONE can try it. It is not available to purchase. Don't think this intake will ever be out. Most likely they could not make it deliver the power they promised.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Ohh... Cool that must be why i havnt heard much about it lol. I saw it for sale here Speed Inc - Pure Power but i havnt looked into it. Its probably for a preorder or something. 
Your probably right. In the summit magazine it said that it makes more than 32hp over the factory ls6 intake. It sounds kinda too good to be true for just a intake swap.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

RJ_05GTO said:


> Ohh... Cool that must be why i havnt heard much about it lol. I saw it for sale here Speed Inc - Pure Power but i havnt looked into it. Its probably for a preorder or something.
> Your probably right. In the summit magazine it said that it makes more than 32hp over the factory ls6 intake. It sounds kinda too good to be true for just a intake swap.




A few places did take deposits on them but I heard that the money has been refunded. Every once in a while Weiand will post a new release date but this has been going on for two years. We will never see it .


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

RJ_05GTO said:


> In the summit magazine it said that it makes more than 32hp over the factory ls6 intake. It sounds kinda too good to be true for just a intake swap.


I'm sure that is with other mods as well. The LS6 intake mani is very good as is. LS2 mani sucks and with porting and tune you can net 15+hp easy on a stock 05/06. There are dynos on LS1 showing it from Andrew.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm going the full monty and getting the 102mm LSX-r once I get L92 heads.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'm going the full monty and getting the 102mm LSX-r once I get L92 heads.


you know you'll have to get a cowl hood or something. that intake is too tall for most hoods on our car


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Are you thinking the LSX-r or the LSX-rt? I know the "rt" was a highrise meant for trucks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

my bad. i was definitely thinking of the truck version. i know some have gotten that one to work with a tall cowl


----------

